# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Preuska za prirodni porod?

## Sanjaaa

Drage moje, molim vas da mi odgovorite je li koja od vas imala sličan problem. Naime, još prije nekoliko tjedana (sada sam u 27-mom tjednu) moja gin mi je rekla da sam jako uska i da joj se čini da ću biti za porod carskim rezom. Također mi je rekla da ipak imam još vremena da se tkivo počne razmekšavati i razdvajati (valjda kosti) i da ne brinem još. Na zadnjem pregledu rekla je da se situacija nije promijenila i ako ostane ovako da ćemo dogovoriti CR i prije nego mi počnu trudovi. 
Moje razočarenje je ogromno, nisam nikada pomislila da moje tijelo to neće moći "odraditi" kako to žene već stoljećima čine. Isto tako to znači da ću biti duže u bolnici, neću moći ustajati prvih najmanje 12 sati pa tako neću moći ni dobiti bebu u to vrijeme, neću moći početi dojiti odmah, duže će mi trajati oporavak, netko će mi kod kuće morati puno više i duže pomagati, sve to mi je   :Crying or Very sad:  . 
Muči me i da li bih trebala insistirati da probam sa prirodnim porodom, pa ako ne ide uvijek ima vremena za CR. 
Svašta mi sada prolazi kroz glavu. Inače su indikacije za CR ozbiljne bolesti i komplikacije tijekom poroda, još nikada nisam čula da žena ide na CR jer je bila preuska. 
Šta mislite?
Sanja

----------


## MGrubi

na osnovu čega je utvrdila da si preuska?

----------


## kasiopeja

Ja sam kao jedna od zena sa uskim  bokovima, al nikad nije dovedeno u pitanje ocu li rodit prirodno. Prva beba je bila 3700 i 55cm, za ovu se ocekuje  4kg i preko.
Pred porod, a obavezno prije poroda bi se trebalo izmjerit  opseg zdjelice, malo je prerano sad kad si tek u 27 tjednu, pa se uspoređuje s procjenom bebe pa tek tada odlučuje.

----------


## sorciere

> Inače su indikacije za CR ozbiljne bolesti i komplikacije tijekom poroda, još nikada nisam čula da žena ide na CR jer je bila preuska. 
> Šta mislite?
> Sanja


ne znači da nešto ne postoji, ako ti nisi čula za to. 

eto - ja sam bila preuska. iako sam se izborila za cr po drugoj osnovi (temeljem svoje intuicije) - nakon poroda su mi rekli da ne bi bilo šansi da rodim vaginalno. pustili bi me 24h - a zatim na CR... da ne kažem kako je beba već dan prije poroda dobivala manje kisika... 

udalji se malo od stereotipa, proširi sliku... imaš dosta topika o svim vrstama poroda, i puno različitih mišljenja. 

CR ne radi invalida od tebe. to je samo drukčiji način poroda.

----------


## Maja

Sanjaaa, najmanje što bih napravila na tvom mjestu je potražla svakako drugo mišljenje. 
Također me zanima kako je doktorica - na koji način, kojim mjerenjima, došla do spomenute dijagnoze?

----------


## pinocchio

Sanjaaa, prije svega potraži drugo mišljenje i proguglaj malo...   :Smile:  

dakle, tvrdnja da si preuska i da ćeš zbog toga morati ići na carski za sada nije utemeljena (mislim da sam ti to već negdje pisala) jer tvoja liječnica nema sve parametre na temelju kojih bi mogla već sada dijagnosticirati cefalopelvinu disproporciju. to je uglavnom moguće tek za vrijeme poroda. hormoni i beba čine čuda kako bi zdjelicu i porođajni kanal učinili dovoljno prostranim za izlazak bebe. kosti se šire, ligamenti rastežu, prostor zdjelica je do 28% veći nego prije trudnoće, fontanela na bebinoj glavici nije srasla kako bi se kosti mogle dovoljno skupiti e da bi bebina glavica pri izlasku imala manji opseg itd...   




> Na zadnjem pregledu rekla je da se situacija nije promijenila i ako ostane ovako da ćemo dogovoriti CR i prije nego mi počnu trudovi.


"Diagnosis of CPD (Cephalopelvic Disproportion) is very difficult. This is because it is difficult to estimate exactly how much the mother's ligaments and joints will 'give' or relax before labor starts. The fetal head also has a great capacity to mould - the skull bones can overlap to some extent and decrease the diameter of the head. As such a baby who appears to be too big to pass through its mother's birth passage may do so without much problem. *A 'trial of labour' should always be given to all women whose pelvis is apparently too small for the baby*"

:http://www.gynaeonline.com/comp-lab.htm

uvijek je bolje da porod krene onda kada je tvoja beba spremna za to. ne moraš pristati na elektivni carski pogotovo ako misliš da je to lošija opcija za tebe. trudovi, otvaranje, smekšavanje ušća maternice, spuštanje bebe, puknuće vodenjaka mogu i te kako pripremiti tvoje tijelo na dolazak bebe iako porod na kraju može završiti carskim. 

u svakom slučaju, od srca ti želim da vrijeme pokaže da tvoje tijelo može "odraditi" tvoju trudnoću  :Smile:

----------


## TinnaZ

ja sam prije trudnoće nosila konfekcijski Varteksov broj 34 - 36.
To baš ne govori dovoljno o širini zdjelice, ali samo za informaciju rodila sam bebu od 4580 prvi puta i drugi puta od 4550 i taj zadnji porod bih mogla ponoviti, a vjerojatno bih to rekla i za prvi da mi nisu dali drip   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Potraži drugo mišljenje svakako. Osim toga, zašto ne bi ona tebi dala uputnicu za carski, a ti se ipak probaš dogovoriti da se pokuša prirodno. U tom slučaju će vjerojatno biti oprezniji, pa te neće mučiti ako ne bude išlo, ali ti možda daju šanse da probaš sama roditi svoje dijete..
Svakako budi jako oprezna s bilo kakvim idejama o ubrzavanju poroda, promjenama smjena kad jedan drugom ne prenose informacije kakav je slučaj, pa da ti neka sestra ne zaigra i da drip, bušenju vodenjaka jer novi dr. nije pogledao kakav je slučaj itd. Ne daj se bez muža u rađaonu koji treba o svemu tome voditi računa, jer teško ćeš sama.

----------


## TinnaZ

Prva beba 3580   :Smile:   ispravak, e da i dalje nosim br. 36 ...

----------


## Sanjaaa

Moja gin je to rekla čim me je prvi puta pregledala ručno (što je bilo prije nekoliko tjedana, do tada su pregledi bili UZV-om), dakle radi se o njenom znanju i procijeni u tom trenutku. Ja općenito vjerujem u znanje svoje gin jer u protivnom ne bi ni dozvolila da mi ona vodi trudnoću (kako ići kod liječnika u koga nemaš povjerenja), samo mi ta ideja da nemam ni šansu pokušati prirodno ne zvuči baš logično. Naravno, ne želim ni izmučiti i bebu i sebe ukoliko porod neće ići vaginalno. 
Što se tiče mojih konfekcijskih brojeva, to upravno ne igra nikakvu ulogu jer bi po njima iz mene beba mogla ispasti kao iz kante   :Grin:  . Radi se isključivo o uskoj građi kostiju. Pri tom prvom ručnom pregledu pitala sam dr mogu li ikako ja pomoći možda (nekim vježbama ili...) a ona je rekla da ništa ja ne mogu napraviti jer sam tako građena. 
Sorciere, CR ima puno negativnih strana za mene i više bih voljela imati prirodni porod. To je samo moje mišljenje, tebi je vjerojatno bilo lakše CR-zom, jer si se, kako sama kažeš, izborila za njega. Meni sama pomisao na pravu operaciju zvuči grozno, nismo svi isti. Ne smatram baš stereotipom željeti normalan, prirodan porod. Mislim da sam tijek poroda priprema tijelo, hormonima koji se luče i da je time sve to bitno olakšano. 
Naravno, ukoliko će moj porod spadati u one s patološkim tijekom... nemam ništa protiv CR. 
Tražiti ću još po netu o toj temi, zanimalo me je ima li među vama trudnica kojima je zbog toga najavljen CR i kako ste reagirale na to. Hvala vam na podršci, ukoliko ostane ovako i sljedeći mjesec, odoh potražiti i drugo mišljenje kod naših privatnika.

----------


## sonja3333

Evo što sam našla.



O odnosima oblika i veličine male zdjelice i fetalne glave ovisi mogućnost normalnog porođaja. Stoga je neophodno i prije početka porođaja ustanoviti da li se radi o suženju zdjelice. Vanjski izgled trudnice može pobuđivati sumnju da se radi o suženoj zdjelici. Inspekcijom se uoči nizak rast, šepavost, kifoza, skolioza i druge deformacije kralježnice. Uočljivo veliki trbuh kod jednoplodne trudnoće s normalno velikim plodom, bez hidramniona, može upućivati na uži ulaz zdjelice koja sprječava da se glavica krajem trudnoće angažira na ulaz u zdjelište, što se može potvrditi IV. i V. Leopold-Pavlikovim hvatom.

Michaelisov romb je kod normalne zdjelice pravilan, kod opće sužene je poprijeko sužen, kod rahitične mu je donji dio kraći, kod koso sužene ukošen. Učine se vanjske mjere zdjelice. Mjeri se interkristarni, interspinalni, intertrohanterni dijametar i konjugata eksterna (udaljenost između gornjeg ruba simfize i trnastog nastavka petog slabinskog kralješka). Kod suženih zdjelica vanjske mjere odstupaju od normale, ali ne pomažu pri procjeni ima li suženja u sredini ili na izlazu zdjelice. Unutarnja pretraga najpouzdaniji je način dijagnoze suženja zdjelice. Prvo se pokuša doseći promontorij te, ako se doseže, izmjeri se konjugata dijagonalis (udaljenost između donjeg ruba simfize i promontorija koja obično iznosi 12-13 cm). Suženom zdjelicom (pelvis angusta) naziva se svaka zdjelica kojoj je barem jedan promjer sužen za 2 cm i više. Pritom se misli na koštani obruč male zdjelice.

Carski rez je apsolutno indiciran kod IV stupnja suženja (konjugata dijagonalis smanjena ispod 6 cm). Isto se postupa i kod suženja III stupnja, a i većine suženja II stupnja. Blaža suženja I stupnja, katkad i drugog stupnja dopuštaju da se porod započne i dovrši vaginalnim putem ako nema uočljive cafalopelvine disproporcije.

----------


## Sanjaaa

Hvala ti sonja3333, u ovom članku ima dosta podataka i pomoći će mi da nađem još toga na netu, a i moći ću ponešto pitati svoju gin.

----------


## sorciere

> Sorciere, CR ima puno negativnih strana za mene i više bih voljela imati prirodni porod. To je samo moje mišljenje, tebi je vjerojatno bilo lakše CR-zom, jer si se, kako sama kažeš, izborila za njega. Meni sama pomisao na pravu operaciju zvuči grozno, nismo svi isti. Ne smatram baš stereotipom željeti normalan, prirodan porod. Mislim da sam tijek poroda priprema tijelo, hormonima koji se luče i da je time sve to bitno olakšano. 
> Naravno, ukoliko će moj porod spadati u one s patološkim tijekom... nemam ništa protiv CR.


sanjaaa, ja sam željela reći da ne stvaraš unaprijed negativno mišljenje o CR-u. ja ga ne zagovaram kao jedinu i najbolju mogućnost, ali želim reći da je i to jedna od opcija - ovisno o situaciji. 

negativan stav prema takvom porodu - vrlo vjerojatno će ga učiniti neugodnim, i inicirati (ili pojačati) eventualne neugodne stvari.

moj krajnji cilj je bio - živo i zdravo dijete + sretna majka   :Grin:  . moja intuicija je od prvog trenutka govorila da vaginalni porod nije moguć. nisam si mogla objasniti zašto  :?  - ali je činjenica da sam bila u pravu.   :Wink:    zato volim slušati svoj "unutarnji glas" - kad god to mogu. 

budi otvorena prema svim opcijama... 
a ja ti želim da uspiješ na način koji će tebe najviše usrećiti...    :Kiss:

----------


## mamma Juanita

meni se čini prilično očito da je Sanjaa otvorena za sve opcije, pa i za CR ako to bude nužno, ali i da ima prioritete i da još traži argumente pro et contra.

Sorcie, a što da je tebi onda netko rekao , kada si slušajući svoj unutarnji glas bila odlučna za cr, da budeš otvorena za sve opcije, pa i za prirodni porod  :Wink: ...

----------


## sorciere

> Sorcie, a što da je tebi onda netko rekao , kada si slušajući svoj unutarnji glas bila odlučna za cr, da budeš otvorena za sve opcije, pa i za prirodni porod ...


za prirodni porod nikad neću imati otvorenu opciju   :Grin:  . naime, to je porod u domaćem okruženju, bez medicinske asistencije - a svojevremeno su se takvi porodi odvijali uz prisustvo moje prababe (seoske babice). 

ta opcija mi je osobno najgora od svih, i ako si primjetila - nikad se ne javljam na tim temama   :Grin:  . ne nagovaram nikog, i ne odgovaram nikog. 

o vaginalnom porodu sam razmišljala u početku - ali je prevladao taj moj "unutarnji glas"... stjecajem okolnosti - nemam "privilegiju" zanemarivanja unutarnjih glasova...   :Sad:  

ali to ti mogu napisati na pp...

mene je na odgovor potakla ova rečenica:

"Moje razočarenje je ogromno, nisam nikada pomislila da moje tijelo to neće moći "odraditi" kako to žene već stoljećima čine."

porod (prirodni, vaginalni, cr - ovisi o mogućnostima) trebao bi biti sreća, ne razočarenje... jer je najvažniji ishod - a to je živo i zdravo dijete.

----------


## Sanjaaa

Ni ja nisam očito bila prejasna kada sam pisala o prirodnom porodu, jer nisam mislila na baš toliko prirodan - "na njivi"   :Laughing:  , nego na vaginalni u bolnici, bez iniciranja, dripa, epiziotomije i ostalih načina da se nepotrebno požuri ili promijeni tijek poroda. 
Na početku trudnoće mislila sam da ću pri porodu tražiti epiduralnu, ali sam odustala čitajući sve što sam mogla naći o porodu (naravno tražila sam podatke o vaginalnom, jer sam za CR mislila da je završetak samo problematičnih trudnoća, kod trudnica kod kojih zdravlje ne dozvoljava vaginalni, kod komplikacija pri vaginalnom porodu) a mislila sam da ću ipak biti među onim najvećim brojem "normalnih" poroda. Pročitala sam i koliki utjecaj na naše tijelo imaju hormoni koje tijelo otpušta samo tijekom trudnoće i poroda i time ragulira bol i trudove, osjećaje trudnice itd. 
Sorciere, sve OK, nisam mislila da mi ti nešto negativno želiš reći, odlično je što si predosjetila da je za tebe CR bolja solucija, i ja slušam svoje instinkte a oni mi govore da je malo prebrzo u 27-mom tjednu pričati o CR, i imam osjećaj da neću razmisliti i o drugim mogućnostima. Stalno me prati misao da će moja trudnoća proći savršeno, i do sada je zaista bilo tako. Osjećam se odlično, da se bebica ne rita ne bih ni osjetila da sam u drugom stanju. Isto tako imam osjećaj da će i s porodom biti sve u redu, da ću se otvoriti kada za to bude vrijeme (da se sada počnem otvarati vjerojatno bih morala pojačano mirovati i to i ne bi bilo dobro, zar ne?), i da ću se moći poroditi vaginalnim putem. Također, više me privlači činjenica da poslije vaginalnog poroda bolovi prolaze, odmah vidiš i dobiješ bebu na podoj, kod nas su bebe 24 sata sa mamama, brže izlaziš iz bolnice, brže se oporavljaš, kod kuće možeš više oko svog dijeteta, lakše je održavati higijenu (nemaš rez od operacije), možeš se brže vratiti svom životu...
Zato sam željela čuti šta vi mislite o tome, jer sam već puno od vas naučila i nisam sumnjala da će se javiti žene koje su imale slične nedoumice. 
Mamma Juanita, u pravu si, jesam otvorena za sve opcije, jer mi je najvažnije zdravlje mog djeteta i moje i ne želim ugroziti ni jedno od nas i zaista se ne želim zaletiti i pristati na CR ukoliko za to ne postoje čvrsti, čvrsti razlozi. U onom što mi je sonja3333 napisala, vidim da postoje pouzdani načini da se izmjeri točno da li sam preuska za vaginalni porod ili ne, pa ću svakako tražiti te pretrage ukoliko moja gin ostane pri svome. Ako i ta mjerenja budu govorila da moram na CR, onda dobro, neću bez veze mučiti bebicu i sebe pokušajem vaginalnog poroda. 
Zato vam puno hvala što mi pomažete u razmišljanju o ovome, jer je porod i dolazak na svijet naših bebica za jednu ženu najvažniji događaj u životu. Sanja

----------


## TinnaZ

probaj još s nekim ginekologom razgovarati (ali prije se upounaj da li je naklonjen prirodnom porodu), što se najgore može dogoditi ako se pokuša vaginalno, i koliko ima šanse da se na vrijeme tijekom poroda vidi da ipak ne ide, i na vrijeme reagira ne mučeći niti tebe niti bebu.

Da si u varaždinu, znam koga bih ti preporučila   :Smile:  , ali ovako ćeš morati sama nekoga pronaći.

----------


## šnapi

eto mog slucaja. dosla otvorena 8 cm u bolnicu, navecer u pol deset. nikako roditi, glavica se vec vidjela ali nije mogla proci tako da sam u 6.50 ujutro rodila hitnim carskim rezom. kasnije na viziti mi je doktor koji me operirao rekao da je kod mene bio slucaj uske zdjelice i da se inace bebina glavica, odnosno kosti u glavici preklope i glava se smanji da moze proci kroz zdjelicu, ali posto sam ja zdravo jela i pila vitamine i minerale kosti su ocvrsnule i nisu se mogle preklopiti. :/ i da je to vrlo rijetko.

----------


## MGrubi

prenatal?

----------


## Sanjaaa

Da, koje vitamine i minerale si uzimala šnapi, i mene to zanima jer i ja pijem Prenatal? Iako vjerujem da se ono što se tebi dogodilo ne događa često, ali dobro je znati da ima i takvih situacija.

----------


## Felix

u svakom slucaju nije dobro pretjerivati s umjetnim dodacima prehrani. ako se zdravo i uravnotezeno hranis, dodaci ti zapravo niti ne trebaju.  :Smile:  

do poroda imas jos nekoliko mjeseci tako da bi bilo dobro da se ne opterecujes mogucnoscu carskog. hormoni rade svoje, posebno pred kraj trudnoce, i sve je moguce. u svakom slucaju potrazi drugo misljenje. ima lijecnika i lijecnika, a ima ih i koji su skloni vidjeti probleme tamo gdje ih nema...

mislim da imamo dvije forumasice iz vinkovaca kojima su postavili istu dijagnozu kao tebi  :Wink:  i obje su rodile prirodno i bez problema...  :Wink:  to je ohrabrujuce, zar ne?

----------


## šnapi

da, prenatal. folnu kiselinu tri mjeseca prije poroda. trudila se jesti zbilja zdravo. kod mene je problem sto ne jedem mlijecne proizvode pa sam zato pila prenatal. ima kalcija koliko je potrebno jednoj trudici.

----------


## sabaleta

Sanjaaa, moje iskustvo od prije dvije godine je takvo da mi se čini da su ginekolozi u vinkovačkom rodilištu "brži na nožu" nego prije desetak godina. Kad sam rađala svoju stariju djecu, u "staroj bolnici" nije bilo toliko bolničkih kreveta, čini mi se da je broj poroda tada bio puno veći (dolazile su žene iz Bos. Posavine), ginekologa je bilo manje nego danas, šef odjela je bio drugi liječnik,... Vjerujem da su to neki od faktora zašto onda nije bilo toliko CR kao danas. 

Drago mi je da vjeruješ svojem ginekologa, ali i da si otvorena za druge opcije. Predlažem ti da slijediš upute koje si dobila od njega, ali i da se raspitaš o situaciji u Osijeku, Vukovaru.
Vukovar je od nedavno bolnica prijatelj djece, meni je to također bitan podatak za odabir rodilišta. 

U svakom slučaju, nadam se da neće biti potrebe za CR i da će porod proteći onako kako ti želiš i kako je najbolje za tebe i bebu.   :Heart:

----------


## Sanjaaa

Hvala ti sabaleta, zaista imam još tri mjeseca "jahanja" pa su sve opcije još moguće. I mene je obradovala vijest da je bolnica u Vukovaru prijatelj djece, i već su mi neke žene savjetovale da se raspitam o porodu u Vukovaru. Čula sam i jako dobre stvari o rodilištu u Osijeku. Imam otvoreno još puno opcija. Do sada sam bila super, pa sam uvjerena da će tako biti i dalje. 
Ja od početka trudnoće pijem Prenatal, jer sam u prvom tromjesečju imala cjelodnevne mučnine, nisu bile jake jer sam ih mogla kontrolirati tako da ne jedem puno ni malo i nisam povraćala, pa me nisu ni izmučile. Međutim, s obzirom da nisam jela baš puno a o kvaliteti da se i ne priča, Prenatal je bio nužno zlo. Nastavila sam ga piti jer se jako dobro osjećam dok ga uzimam, nemam pojačan apetit i do sada sam se udebljala svega 5 kg, nemam posebnih "trudničkih želja" i zato ga mislim piti do kraja trudnoće. Trudim se i da jedem što kvalitetnije.

----------


## Pahuljica

Sanjaa, kod mene je bila slicna prica. Reci cu ti samo kraj- prirodan porod, bez ikakvih 'umjetnih pozurivanja' ni carskog. Prvorotkinja sam i u radaoni sam bila niti 3 sata.

Nemoj se opterecivati time. Razmisljaj optimisticno i uzivaj u zadnjim trbusasitm mjesecima   :Love:

----------


## makka

Meni su prije prvog poroda rekli da imam usku zdjelicu i da ću možda morati na CR. 
Ja sam htjela prirodni porod, ali kad se nakon 36 sati trudova nisam otvorila niti malo, završilo je hitnim carskim.
Prije dva tjedna rodila sam i drugi puta CR.

Dojila sam dva sata nakon poroda (nakon opće anestezije), beba je od rođenja isključivo na mom mlijeku, imala sam 24 satni rooming in. 
To sam sama morala tražiti, nisu navikli da žene koje rode na carski mogu tako. Ali mogu, ako hoće   :Smile: 

Želim ti prirodni porod, samo sam htjela reći da ako i budeš morala na carski  moguće je i dojenje i da beba bude s tobom cijelo vrijeme (moju su odnosili samo na previjanje i kupanje).
Malo je teže, ali se može.

----------


## šnapi

makka ovo je super! divno sto si odmah imala bebu i sto su ti dopustili. u bolnici gdje sam ja rodila bila sam na intenzivnoj gdje nisu samo rodilje koje radjaju carskim nego i sve koje imaju nekih ginekolioskih problema (tumori...) , bebe tu ne nose. od toga mi je ostao jakooo gorak okus u ustima jer te prve dane nas dvoje nismo imali. mislim da ce mi to faliti citav zivot  :Crying or Very sad:  
zato navijam za drugi vaginalni!!! (jos nije ni beba u planu  8) )

----------


## makka

šnapi, znam o čemu govoriš. Tako sam i ja prošla prvi puta, dvije noći sam provela na intenzivnoj bez bebe   :Sad:  . Dojenje tek treći dan.
Ali ovaj put sam znala što moram tražiti,  bili su iznenađeni kad sam rekla da ne želim da mi dohranjuju bebu, da ju ne odnose po noći... ali jako su me podržali. 
Poslije su nas stalno obilazili i pedijatri i sestre i tepali nam kako smo super mama i beba  :Grin:

----------


## Yuna

I meni su rekli pa je sve prošlo bez problema. 8) 

Ja mislim da vrijedi pokušati, a carski može i kasnije ako baš mora.

----------


## Sanjaaa

Meni bi dakle preostalo da odlučim želim li ipak pokušati roditi, a ako ne ide da budem spremna na CR; ili da odmah vjerujući svojoj gin dogovorim CR. Od te dvije opcije trebam se odlučiti za jednu. Vidjeti ću kako će se stvari razvijati, imam još oko 2,5 mjeseca, pa ću moći lakše odabrati šta ću. U svakom slučaju, hvala vam, puno ste mi pomogle, vidim da ima i slučajeva u kojima je CR bio potreban i u kojima nije, a to mi daje nadu da će sve biti u redu. Javljam vam, Sanja

----------


## ronin

kad dođeš u bolnicu rađati,mjere ti zdjelicu posljednji put.
mislim da s odlukom možeš pričekati sve do tada.

----------


## MGrubi

> ili da odmah vjerujući svojoj gin dogovorim CR.


traži još dva mišljenja 
doktori su ljudi i podložni greškama

----------


## Maslačkica

Sanjaaa - mene živo zanima šta su ti rekli. Moje lično mišljenje je da tokom poroda svašta se može desiti, u tvom slučaju pozitivno...i vjeruj u svoje tijelo... 
I javi nam 2. mišljenje...

----------


## Sanjaaa

Jučer sam bila na pregledu. S obzirom da sam u 30-tom tjednu, zanimalo me da li se nešto kod mene promijenilo na bolje: i dr me je malo utješila, rekla je prilikom pregleda da joj se čini da se situacija polako mijenja i da bi moglo biti bolje kod mene  :D . Možete misliti kako me je obradovala i kako sam sretna!!! Imam još najmanje 9-10 tjedana i sad već sigurno mislim da ćemo se na vrijeme otvoriti, razmekšati, rastaviti ili što već trebamo   :Grin:  
Hvala vam svima, javljam vam šta se kod nas novo događa, sigurno će nekome ova tema biti zanimljiva ako bude u istoj situacija.

----------


## MGrubi

:D

----------


## pinocchio

Sanjaaaa, stvarno lijepa vijest :D

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

puno srece! sigurno ces uspijeti!

----------


## ornela_m

> ...
> Šta mislite?
> Sanja


Odgovaram samo na uvodni post iako vidim da su u medjuvremenu stigle dobre vijesti.

Mislim da imas jako neozbiljnu lijecnicu koja ti je usadila nepotrebne strahove u glavu prerano. S njene strane je to bilo u najmanju ruku vrlo neodgovorno, obzirom da si bila tek na 2/3 trudnoce, uopce spominjati CR zbog razloga koje je navela! I sama sam imala situaciju kada mi je jedan lijecnik priredio kosmarnih nekoliko tjedana (tema za ventilranje je tu) i toliko mi se zamjerio da sam u svom planu poroda izricito trazila da se on ne smije pojaviti u mojoj sobi ako slucajno bude trebala lijecnicka intervencija prilikom poroda (sto se nije desilo, rodila sam samo uz pomoc babice).

Po meni su sve sumnje koje si imala na pocetku teme osnovane, CR se ne smije tako olako predlagati. Definitvno si u pravu sto vjerujes svom tijelu. Ja sam razmisljala kao i ti: insistirati da probam prirodno, za CR ima vremena. Nije dosa na red.

Zelim ti miran ostatak trudnoce i zao mi je sto si neporebno prozivjela ovakav i ovoliki stres.

----------


## Sanjaaa

Hvala vam svima, i mene je šokirala činjenica da se uopće može tako rano donijeti zaključak o CR, ali ja nisam stručna po tom pitanju, nisam ginekolog i uz to sam morala odlučiti i koliko vjerujem svojoj liječnici. U principu, ona je odličan ginekolog i svi koji su došli s njom u kontakt ju hvale, kao i medicinsko osoblje (do kojeg sam uspijela doći) izjavljuje da je jedna od najboljih liječnica u našoj bolnici. Odlučila sam vjerovati njenoj stručnoj procijeni, a sigurna sam da se s njom mogu dogovoriti da ukoliko postoji i najmanja mogućnost za vaginalni porod da prvo idemo probati to. Još mi više vjere ulijeva i njena reakcija prilikom zadnjeg pregleda, jer mi je rekla da se ipak nešto počinje događati, da se moje tijelo očito priprema za porod. Iz toga sam zaključila da i ona preferira vaginalni, a da je zaista bila zabrinuta jer sam očito nekakav poseban slučaj   :Crying or Very sad:   po pitanju toga koliko sam uska. U svakom slučaju mi je ovo što ste mi pisali pomoglo u odluci da pokušam svakako do zadnjeg planirati vaginalni, a tek ako tako ne ide CR. Hvala vam još jednom.

----------


## Matko

Vjerujem da bih sve mi voljele roditi vaginalno.Ali kod nekih jednostavno ne ide.Nakraju kajeva,najbitnije mi je da dijete bude zdravo i živo.  :Heart:

----------


## inikaaaaaa

ja se ipak slažem sa sorciere   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sorciere

> Vjerujem da bih sve mi voljele roditi vaginalno.


ispravak: da bi *većina* voljela roditi vaginalno   :Grin:  . jer čitali smo i o drukčijim željama na ovim stranicama.

----------


## Sanjaaa

Ja sam od onih analitičnih osoba koje vole nabrojati glasno dobre i loše strane svake opcije i odlučiti po tome koja opcija ima više dobrih strana, a odustati od one koja ima više loših. U tom slučaju, vaginalni porod tuče CR za ohoho...
Kad počneš od dužine boravka u bolnici, mogućnosti vlastitog tijela da ti pomogne u samom činu ili poroda ili CR, spremnost bebice, brzine oporavka, dužine bolova, potrebe za pomoći kod kuće, groznih (meni bar) stvari oko CR kao što su: infuzija, dren u rani, kateter, nemogućnost dojenja od početka zbog lijekova, nemogućnost namakanja rane u vodi (tuširanje) i još puno toga. 
Naravno, sve pada u vodu kada razmišljam o sigurnosti i zdravlju moje bebe i mene, ali kada bih mogla birati...

----------


## devet_mjeseci

Sanjaaa, kao što su cure i rekle, ne uzrujavaj se unaprijed. Moja šogorica je dva put rodila carskim rezom jer je bila preuska. No, oba puta je pokušano prirodnim putem, a tek se pri samom porodu zaključilo ide li ili ne. I ja bih otišla kod drugog liječnika. 
Sretno   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Mariela

Nisam imala vremena pročitati sve savjete, ali želim ti reći da je isti slučaj bio s mojom rođakinjom. Imala je tri carska reza, sve tri zato što je bila preuska za vaginalni porod. Od ta tri poroda prvi je bio ovdje, a ostala dva u Švedskoj pa su lječnici i tamo procijenili kao i ovi ovdje. Ništa se ne brini mislim da je bolje, ako već znaju da vaginalno nećeš moći roditi, da ti odmah rade CR nego da i tebe i bebu dobro izmuče, pa onda ipak moradneš na carski. Puno sreće i brz oporavak ti želim.

----------


## ls

Ne znam je li netko od vas citao knjigu Henci Goer The Thinking Woman's Guide to a Better Birth. U jednom poglavlju ona kaze da su klinicke studije potvrdile da zene kojima lijecnici kazu da se nece moci poroditi vaginalno na kraju statisticki cesce zavrse sa carskim rezom nego zene ciji lijecnici nisu nista posumnjali (ili im barem nisu nista rekli). To znaci da u svemu tome ima i puno psiholoskih faktora. Ja se slazem sa Sorciere u jednom, a to je da nedostatak uvjerenja da se mozes poroditi normalno ti na zalost u mnogome smanjuje sanse da se tako porodis. 

Oko mene se puno zena porodilo na carski rez i gledajuci i slusajuci njih sada u principu mogu predvidjeti koje zene obicno zavrse porod carskim rezom: one koje se boje vaginalnog poroda, one koje ne vjeruju da njihovo tijelo moze iznijeti dijete na svijet, one koje slijepo vjeruju lijecnicima i one koje zele da ih neko cudo ili neka sprava spasi od porodjajnih muka. 

I sto sada kada je steta vec napravljena i kada su ti usadili zrno sumnje u sopstveno tijelo? Ta prica o uskosti zdjelice u vecini slucajeva (osim kada su u pitanju teski deformiteti kao posljedica bolesti ili prezivljene nesrece) malo bolji od obicnog gatanja u talog od kave. Nase tijelo je u velikoj vecini slucajeva stvoreno za radjanje i nasa se zdjelica i svi organi mogu izvanredno prilagoditi. 

Ja mislim da ne bi bilo lose porazgovarati jos s nekim, drugim lijecnikom ili dobrom babicom, nekim tko ti moze pomoci da vratis poljuljano samopouzdanje. 

Da se razumijemo: ja nemam nista protiv carskog reza, ali samo ako je to life-saving procedure. Ili ako je odluka o carskom rezu donesena nakon prethodne balansirane procjene i sagledavanja svih strana, i dobrih i losih. A cijela prica o tome zasto dramiti oko toga, pa najvaznije je da ti je dijete zivo i zdravo, to radije ne bih komentirala.

----------


## Sanjaaa

Is, i tvoja reakcija je ok, svatko ima pravo na mišljenje i potpuno se slažem s tobom da ako si uvjeren da nešto ne možeš, vjerojatno nećeš moći. Ja sam već sa svojom dr razgovarala o tome, upravo danas kada sam bila na pregledu: ona nije pobornik CR i nerado ga obavlja, ali ako iz svog iskustva i znanja zaključi da porod neće proteći dobro i da bi moglo vrlo lako doći do poroda vakumom ili drugih komplikacija, da u tom slučaju ipak preporučuje CR. Situacija je kod mene nešto bolja, ali odlučili smo ju dobro pratiti.
Uglavnom, baš zbog toga, u zadnjih 40 dana koliko mi je ostalo ići ću često na preglede pa će biti lakše procijeniti kako ćemo. 
Osobno, ja se ne bojim ni malo poroda, mislim da je porod nešto najprirodnije, porodilo se već toliko milijuna žena, tijelo za vrijeme poroda luči hormone koji nam svima pomažu da prođemo kroz taj prirodni čin i kada porod započne, jednostavno više nemaš o čemu drugom razmišljati. Meni nije svejedno kada mi netko spomene CR, toga se bojim. Ali postoji u meni još jedan strah: strah da se mojoj bebi na porodu nešto ne dogodi. Poznajem žene koje su, zbog insistiranja liječnika na vaginalnom porodu, rodile mrtve bebe, poznajem dvije takve tužne majke. To je jedino što ne bih podnijela. Sve drugo mogu podnijeti, pa tako i CR ako moja dr smatra da je to za mene najbolje. Nemojte me pogrešno shvatiti; nisam jedna od onih koji se samo prepuste i slušaju šta im drugi savjetuju. Pa i ovu temu sam otvorila baš zbog toga što preispitujem i važem svaku odluku, nastojim dobiti što više podataka o onome što me muči, saznati od žena koje su isto prošle kako su one doživjele to iskustvo, poslušati šta kažu i oni koji su apsolutno protiv dogovaranja CR prije početka poroda...
I mogu vam otvoreno priznati da mi je ova tema i vaši odgovori puno pomogla da se smirim i podsjetim se prioriteta: zdravlje i život mog djeteta su na prvom mjestu, zatim moje, a ostalo... prošlo je sve to puno žena pa ću i ja.
Javiti ću vam kako se situacija razvija...

----------


## TinnaZ

Sanja, ako sa doktoricom možeš o tome otovoreno i detaljno razgovarati, a očito možeš, sigurno ćete zajedno donijeti najbolju odluku u tom trenutku.
Problem bi bio da si kod nekog arogantnog ginekologa, kojem nije stalo do tvojeg mišljenja nego samo brije po svome.
Pitaj je zašto misli da je bolje dogovoren carski, nego kad počne porod. Žensko tijelo je stvarno čudotvorno prilagodljivo, i ako postoji minimalna mogućnost da porod protekne gatko i lagano, zašto je izbjegavati. Da li ona misliti da liječnici neće iz nekog razloga reagirati na vrijeme kao skuže da porod ne ide glatko.
Ja isto ne bih inzistirala, ako se u nekom trenutku skuži da porod ne napreduje, ali s tim moraju i liječnici iz smjene biti upoznati. A ne da te puste, jer ne znaju detaljno o čemu se radi. Možda se tvoja liječnica toga boji, pa bi htjela unaprijed dogovoriti na sigurno. Hormoni imaju svoju svrhu, pa i ako ne odrade posao do kraja (svrhu i za majku i za bebu).

----------


## TinnaZ

A možda bi bilo dobro da odeš i u rodilište vidjeti što misle na licu mjesta, ispipaš situaciju, možda ih tvoja liječnica boje poznaje, pa iz toga razloga ima neka svoja mišljenja.

----------


## Sanjaaa

Upravo mi se to čini slučaj kod moje dr, jer sam već u nekoliko navrata (sada se stalno muvam po ginekološkim ambulantama i odjelima   :Laughing:  ) od žena koje su kod raznih ginekologa u našoj bolnici saznala nekoliko stvari koje su me zaprepastile: od toga da nisu imale stalni nadzor liječnika pri porodu pa sve do staromodnih pristupa, naklonjenosti dripu i epi samo da se stigne kući na dnevnik (ne poznajem ni jednu svježu rodilju koja nije bila na dripu), pa do nepristojnog i krajnje sirovog ponašanja prema rodilji. Po njenim se riječima dalo zaključiti da ona pokušava biti na porodima svih svojih pacijentica, a ja još nisam čula ni jednu lošu riječ za nju kao ginekologa od žena koje su kod nje (u ovih 8 mjeseci upoznala sam puno njenih pacijentica). Također ju toplo preporučuje i med. osoblje sa kojima sam razgovarala (uglavnom med. sestre). 
U slučaju da čekam da počne prirodan porod, kada dođem u bolnicu velika je mogućnost da bude nečija tuđa smjena, i da me porađa ginekolog koji je tada dežuran. U tom slučaju, ako moja dr ima takvih sumnji (da moj porod neće ići baš "kao po loju"), ako dođem u smjenu nekog starijeg gin koji će insistirati na vaginalnom... bojim se i pomisliti...
TinnaZ, baš sam to i pokušavala stupajući u kontakt sa nekoliko med. sestara koje poznajem, ispipati situaciju, i upravo sam ove zaključke donijela. 
Kada bih bila sigurna da ću imati na porodu svoju dr, bila bih potpuno sigurna da želim prvo probati vaginalno. Ali ako to nije moguće (a na žalost, ovo je doba godine kada svi imaju i puno privatnih i obiteljskih obaveza, koje su svima ipak važnije), i ne mogu tražiti od dr da mi da br. telefona da ju zovem na porod, onda bih se ipak pouzdala u njeno mišljenje nakon još nekoliko pregleda i dobrog razmatranja situacije. Idealno bi bilo: poroditi se vaginalno kada je moja dr u smjeni. Dobro bi bilo pokušati vaginalno kada je moja dr u smjeni a ako ne ide da mi ona napravi CR. Podnošljivo bi bilo kada bi dogovorili hladni CR zbog zaključaka sa zadnjih pregleda. Loše bi bilo da dođem kod nekog mesara koji me neće bendati ni pet posto i raditi će po svom i izmrcvariti i dijete i mene. Najgora solucija je da me taj mesar izmrcvari i ne daj Bože nekog ubije...
E, pa sad između tih nekoliko mogućnosti mogu birati...
Ako je moj odgovor do sada izgledao sumorno i nesretno, moram ga ispraviti: 
Da me netko ne razmije pogrešno: ja se zapravo radujem jer ću za 40-tak dana imati svoju bebicu u rukama, i sretna sam zbog toga, i ne bojim se ničega što dolazi. Odlučila sam vjerovati svojoj dr je je njoj očito stalo do toga da moja trudnoća bude završena najbolje po dijete i mene.

----------


## mina

Sanjaaa ja ti želim da se kosti razmaknu koliko treba, da imaš svoju doktoricu i da pokušate i uspijete prirodno   :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~

Ali moram ovo napisati, iako ti već sve znaš i sama, vidim da si se informirala i znam da ćeš se izboriti za sebe i bebu... 

Netko je napisao "... što je najgore što se može desiti ako i pokušate prvo prirodno?..."
Može se desiti scenarij sa poroda moje frendice. Uska zdjelica, velika beba, mučenje satima i satima, a žena se ne otvara... Probali gel, drip itd... Čekali i čekali i forsirali vaginalno doslovno cijeli dan do dugo u noć... Fučkalo se doktoru što žena umire od bolova, on je odlučio da to mora vaginalno. Kad su počeli gubiti bebu napokon se netko sjetio pa ova žena bi mogla na carski... i tako u neko doba noći, već pred jutro, hitan carski, oživljavanje bebe...
Beba je živa ali posljedice se još ne znaju... nadajmo se da neće biti ništa ali dok malo ne poraste nije isključeno psihomotorno zaostajanje u razvoju

A priča one mame iz Petrove koja je dvaput izgubila preveliku bebu na porodu
U redu je probati i trebalo bi, ali ako nejde nije najveće zlo ranije ići na carski.
Kolikih muka bi se spasila ova beba i moja frendica da je odmah bio pametan doktor, rekao disproporcija zdjelice i bebine glave i poslao ju na carski? I kolike muke će još svi zajedno proći ako se ustanovi da zaostaje u razvoju? 

Lijepo je ako imaš porod kakav želiš, ako rodiš potpuno prirodno, doma, u vodi... ali činjenica je da se stvari mogu zakomplicirati i kod najidealnijeg poroda... Zanima me jeste li pričale sa ženama koje su rađale doma, a nisu imale porod iz snova? Ja sam ih upoznala nekoliko. Ovdje ću navesti jednu staru ženu kojoj je porod doma ostao u toliko ružnom sjećanju da je rekla nikad više i toga se i držala u vrijeme kad su svi imali po desetero djece. Rađala je doslovno tri dana u mukama i oštetila sebi kralježnicu

Zašto poricati da ponekad naše tijelo nije u mogućnosti odraditi sve samo i da mu treba pomoć? I odmah isključivati carski i forsirati prirodno, prirodno i samo prirodno? Možda je mama sitne građe, uske zdjelice, a beba krupna na tatinu familiju...
Ne, ne zagovaram carski ni druge intervencije na porodu.
Jednako mi je strašan i drugi ekstrem kad ženi ne dolazi u obzir ništa osim carskog jer se ne želi patiti, ne želi o drugim mogućnostima ni čuti ni informirati se. Nego, izvadite iz mene i idemo dalje, ne želi čuti za pluseve drugačijeg poroda ni za minuseve carskog



> Mislim da imas jako neozbiljnu lijecnicu koja ti je usadila nepotrebne strahove u glavu


Sa ovim se isto ne bi složila. I mene su u trudnoći jako, jako plašili od početka do kraja ali ja cijenim da mi je doktor odmah iskren i veli mi svoje sumnje i smatram da je bolje otići na pretragu viška, po još koje mišljenje, pripremiti se na najgore, informirati i onda nadati najboljem.
A ne da te zavlače do zadnjeg i onda nepripremljenu stave pred gotov čin



Ne bi možda trebala napisati ovdje ali evo i životinjskog primjera kada priroda zakaže. Kujica pobjegla ljudima iz dvorišta i negdje se parila sa većim psom. Vlasnici vidjeli da kujica pati i da se treba okotiti, a ne može. Otišli veterinaru, a u njoj samo jedan već mrtvi psić velik na tatu kojeg njeno sitno tijelo nije moglo okotiti. A u prijašnjim okotima ih je znala imati po nekoliko svoje vrste bez problema. I da ju nisu odveli veterinaru i operirali uginula bi i ona. A da su išli ranije spasili bi i psića.

----------


## TinnaZ

Sanja, staložena si i pametna, i mislim da ćeš u trenucima kad će doći vrijeme za to donijeti najbolju odluku koliko mi se čini.

----------


## Sanjaaa

Mina i TinnaZ, hvala vam na vašim riječima, zaista, imam puno povjerenje u svoju dr i sebe i vjerujem da ćemo donijeti najbolju odluku za moju bebu i mene. Najvažnije je da se osjećam spremna za to, i da se ne bojim. Također, pripremam stvari za rodilište, perem robicu za bebu, jučer smo sastavili novi kinderbet i sve što radimo ovih dana neizmjerno me raduje. Neću si dozvoliti da se prepustim lošim mislima i kada mi netko pokuša govoriti kako je nešto teško (CR, porod) odmah im odgovorim da je svaka žena drugačija i da osim toga, svaka od nas i drugačije reagira na stres, bol itd. Ono što ću ja uskoro proći, prošlo je milijune žena prije mene. Dakle, ne može biti tako strašno, naročito kada znam da je većina njih to odlučila i ponoviti   :Grin:

----------


## ls

> Neću si dozvoliti da se prepustim lošim mislima i kada mi netko pokuša govoriti kako je nešto teško (CR, porod) odmah im odgovorim da je svaka žena drugačija i da osim toga, svaka od nas i drugačije reagira na stres, bol itd. Ono što ću ja uskoro proći, prošlo je milijune žena prije mene. Dakle, ne može biti tako strašno, naročito kada znam da je većina njih to odlučila i ponoviti


Ja mislim da si veoma hrabra i da imas pozitivan stav prema tom velikom izazovu koji ti predstoji. Istina je da smo sve drugacije ali i da su milijuni zena to prosli prije tebe i sve smo sebi postavljale ta ista pitanja. Nemoj slusati strasne price, to se desilo drugima i nema nikakve veze s tobom. Procitaj radije price zena kojima je porod bio pozitivno iskustvo, to ce ti jos vise ucvrstiti samopouzdanje. I na kraju, zelim ti lagan porodjaj i zdravu bebu.    :Love:

----------


## Felix

> Ali moram ovo napisati, iako ti već sve znaš i sama, vidim da si se informirala i znam da ćeš se izboriti za sebe i bebu... 
> 
> Netko je napisao "... što je najgore što se može desiti ako i pokušate prvo prirodno?..."
> Može se desiti scenarij sa poroda moje frendice. Uska zdjelica, velika beba, mučenje satima i satima, a žena se ne otvara... Probali gel, drip itd... Čekali i čekali i forsirali vaginalno doslovno cijeli dan do dugo u noć... Fučkalo se doktoru što žena umire od bolova, on je odlučio da to mora vaginalno. Kad su počeli gubiti bebu napokon se netko sjetio pa ova žena bi mogla na carski... i tako u neko doba noći, već pred jutro, hitan carski, oživljavanje bebe...
> Beba je živa ali posljedice se još ne znaju... nadajmo se da neće biti ništa ali dok malo ne poraste nije isključeno psihomotorno zaostajanje u razvoju


*mina*, brkas *prirodan* i *vaginalni* porod.

razlika je drasticna. ovo sto se dogodilo tvojoj prijateljici je svjetolosnim godinamda daleko od prirodnog poroda. gel, drip, o cemu mi pricamo?? :shock: to je silovanje prirodnog poroda, u trenutku kad je ocito da dalje ne ide i da treba ici na carski.

btw, u kojoj bolnici je to bilo?

o cemu se radi kod pravog prirodnog poroda: porod pocinje, zena ima trudove i otvara se. nakon nekog vremena postaje ocito da porod ne napreduje, i nakon sto se primijene sve neinvazivni i neagresivni postupci koji bi mogli pomoci (npr. lopta, hodanje, arm wrestling koji spominje ls u svojoj prici s poroda). tada postaje ocito da je STVARNO rijec o nesrazmjeru glavice-zdjelice i da treba ici na carski. nema traume, nema soka, jer prirodni trudovi nikad nece na silu istjerati bebu van. ako ne ide, ne ide.

kad u ovu istu pricu upletes drip, moze doci do nepredvidjenih i opasnih posljedica koje su se nazalost dogodile tvojoj prijateljici. naime, trudove pod dripom ne zanima da li beba moze proci, ne zanima ih da li se rodnica dovoljno rasirila, ne zanima ih u kakvom je stanju beba... oni samo sibaju jako i jace, ostavljaju bebu bez kisika a majku bez snage. 

cekanje i dopustanje prirodi da odradi svoje je *dijametralno suprotno* forsiranju medikaliziranog vaginalnog poroda pod svaku cijenu.

sanja, u svakom slucaju, ako cete pokusati s vaginalnim porodom, nemoj pristati na drip. razumijem tvoju dilemu, nije ti lako  :Love:

----------


## TinnaZ

Felix je u ovom kratkom postu sve tako jasno sažela ... u tome je stvar, i ogromna razlika, i u tome je odgovor kada i kako probati, i do kuda ići. Ići do trenutka kada treba drip, gel ili bilo koja druga invazivna i nasilna opcija. Ako ne ide, ne ide, nije vaginalni porod nešto zakucano u kamen, zašto ga forsirati po cijenu života i zdravlja majke i bebe, pogotovo takvim umjetnim stvarima kao što su kemija, koja je po meni gora definitivno od carskog.

----------


## mina

Oprostite   :Embarassed:  , da pobrkala sam full prirodno i vagnalno. Nisam se dobro izrazila. Porod je počeo doma prirodno, prošao termin, pukao vodenjak i počeli trudovi, kad su postali češći mama otišla u bolnicu ali se nije otvarala pa su onda dali gel pa drip pa tako dalje... i čekali satima i satima... ne bi htjela da se to još nekom ponovi pa sam zato napisala mogući scenarij

Naravno da sve ovisi u kojem si rodilištu i tko ti pomaže pri porodu. Drago mi je da se svi slažemo da ne treba ništa forsirati pod svaku cijenu i da je najvažnije da babica/doktor dobro procijeni situaciju.

Sorryte još jednom, dobila sam dojam kao da se previše forsira prirodno pa sam htjela reći da ponekad ima indikacija za carski rez... i da bi se svaka žena trebala pripremiti i za slučaj ako ne bude išlo... zato cijenim što je doktorica sanjiii rano rekla što ju možda očekuje kako bi se žena imala dovoljno vremena pripremiti i informirati o svemu. Što znači preuska, kako se to određuje, do koje granice forsirati prirodno, kad pristati na intervencije, a kad odustati od vaginalnog poroda

Ne zagovaram kemiju i CR ali smatram kao i u svemu da je potrebno maksimalno se informirati pa i o tome što ti se može desiti ako nejde, što odbiti i zbog čega i kad pritisnuti doktore ako sami nisu sposobni odlučiti da je ipak potreban carski.
Gore je da uopće nemaš pojma da ti se može i to desiti pa nepripremljen dospiješ nekom nesposobnom u ruke

 :Kiss:

----------


## Felix

mina, slazemo se. 

idealno bi bilo da sanji dozvole da zaista pokusa prirodno - bez ikakve kemije, samo vlastitim trudovima. ako ne ide - odmah na carski.

nazalost, biranje izmedju elektivnog a mozda bespotrebnog carskog, i vaginalnog u kojem ne znas da li ce ti zapiknuti drip i hoce li reagirati na vrijeme ako se pokaze da ne moze prirodno... teska odluka  :Sad: 

nadam se da ce priroda i sanjini hormoni ipak uciniti svoje i da ce na iducem pregledu biti pomaka na bolje.

----------


## Sanjaaa

Jeste, to bi bilo idealno kada bi mi na porodu mogla biti i moja dr, ali tko zna kome ću doć u smjenu...
Od toga koji će od ginekologa biti dežuran zavisi i kako ću proći na porodu, hoće li me itko uopće pitati o probijanju vodenjaka, hoće li mi drip dati samo da ubrzaju porod i stignu kući na vrijeme na Dnevnik, hoće li me uopće tko obilaziti i kada će reagirati ako uopće primjete da nešto s porodom ne teće onako kako bi trebalo...
Na žalost, situacija u našem rodilištu je takva, koga god sam od svježih rodilja pitala, svaka mi je ispričala  :shock:  priču, a i na temi o našem rodilištu na žalost malo se rodilja javlja.

----------


## Felix

jesi li razmisljala o promjeni rodilista?

----------


## Sanjaaa

Jesam, razmišljala sam o osječkom rodilištu o kome ovdje ima nekoliko tema i puno je toga napisano, a i od nedavno je vukovarsko rodilište "prijatelj djeteta" pa sam razmišljala i o njemu. Međutim, ukoliko bih se odlučila na to, morala bih cijeli život svog djeteta sve rodne listove vaditi u drugim gradovima a mislim da bi mi to malo zakompliciralo život. Naše rodilište više nije tako loše kao prije rata, bolnica je obnovljena, odjel je prilično čist i ima puno više WC-a i tuš kabina pa je i bolje higijena. Jedini problem je na žalost osoblje, zapravo naši dragi liječnici...
Također, bebe su cijeli dan sa mamama, što mi je također vrlo važno. Zato sam se odlučila ipak ostati ovdje, a i sve sam smirenija što se tiče onoga što mi predstoji. Kada malo bolje razmislim, zapravo me je na sve pripremilo svo ovo razmišljanje o porodu i vaginalno i CR, pa je možda tako i bolje što me je dr ranije počela pripremati. 
Ja se još uvijek nadam da će porod ići vaginalno, sutra idem ponovo na pregled i imam još najmanje dva pregleda prije termina koji je 24. 01., javljam vam šta se događa.

----------


## andiko

sretno sanja   :Love:

----------


## Sanjaaa

Bila sam na pregledu, situacija se nije još puno promijenila, bebica je sada teška oko 3 kg (neće očito biti mala beba), početkom siječnja moram ponovo na pregled. Što se mene tiče, ja sam spremna na sve, još dovršavam pakiranje svoje torbe, oprala sam sve bebino i pakiram za izlazak iz bolnice. 
Radujem se, jer ću konačno upoznati svoju bebu. Iako imam još nekoliko tjedana, sve će ovo brzo proći zbog predstojećih blagdana, tako da neću ni primjetiti da sam blizu termina...  :D

----------


## pinocchio

Sanjaaa, nadam se da će se sve posložiti baš onako kako si sama želiš  :Love:

----------


## Sanjaaa

Ljudi moji, kocka je bačena! Na zadnjem pregledu, i nakon konzultacije sa drugim dr i traženjem drugog mišljenja, odlučeno je da ipak moram na CR. Koliko god sam se pribojavala te mogućnosti, i pripremala se na pozitivan ishod (porod), sada sam pomirena sa onim što predstoji. Najvažnije mi je da se bebi ništa ne dogodi, za što je bila velika mogućnost u slučaju da pokušamo s vaginalnim porodom. Držite mi fige, iako sam sigurna da će sve proteći u najboljem redu. Javit ću vam se sa pričom iz rodilišta kada se malo oporavim.

----------


## TinnaZ

držimo  fige, sretno !

----------


## pinocchio

sretno i brz oporavak

----------


## sabaleta

Sanja, sretno  :Heart:  


Čekamo priču.

----------


## MGrubi

sretno   :Love:

----------


## Felix

sretno  :Heart:

----------


## mamma22

za sve druge buduće uske mame    :Love:  
ja sam rodila na carski jer sam bila preuska...14h dripa, 13 prstiju otvorena a beba i moja zdjelica..a-a, ne ide...opseg glave 37, 3900g, 55cm dugačak... nemam baš nizak rast, 169cm, prosječno...niti kifozu, skoliozu niti ništa, jednostavno uska zdjelica, čak mi niti trbuh nije izgledao velik u trudnoći... a beba velika, barem glava...  :Laughing:

----------


## Sanjaaa

Javljam se kratko jer ću otići i napisati svoju priču o donošenju na svijet moga sina. Kako sam vam prošli puta i javila, bio je to dogovoreni carski rez, zbog čega sam (sada kada je sve prošlo) neizmjerno sretna jer je spasio život i mom djetetu i meni. Bila sam u pravu kada sam vjerovala u procijenu i stručnost moje liječnice. O mom doživljaju cijelog carskog reza i oporavka možete čitati u priči o mom porodu. Hvala vam svima na lijepim željama i savjetima i podršci...

----------

